# Übersicht ENDURO Veranstaltungen 2015



## SiK (23. Oktober 2014)

*Februar:*
nix
*
März:*
06.-07.: EES #1 - to be announced (FRA)
15.: Easyphone Cup #1 - Esneux (BEL)
28.-29.:   EWS #1 - Rotorua, NZ – Crankworx  (NZ)

*April:*
05.: Shimano Epic Enduro - Haut-Languedoc (FRA) - http://shimanoepicenduro.com/
19.: Easyphone Cup #2, tbc (BEL)
18.-19.: SSES #1 - Treuchtlingen (*DE*)
25.-26.: EES#2 -Punta Ala (ITA)

*Mai:*
02.-03.: SSES #2 - Riva del Garda (ITA)
03.: Easyphone Cup #3 - Maboge (BEL)
09.: Bluegrass Enduro Tour #1 - Glencoe - Scotland (UK)
23.-24.: EWS #2 - County Wicklow, Ireland – Emerald Enduro (IRL)
29.-31.- TT #1 - Latsch (ITA)
30.-31.: EWS #3 - Tweed Valley, Scotland - TweedLove (UK)

*Juni:*
13.-14.: Bluegrass Enduro Tour #2 - Vallée d'Aure - Pyrenees (FRA)
13.-14.: SSES # 3 -  Willingen (*DE*)
19.-21.: TT #2 - Braunlage / Harz (*DE*)
20.-21.: Enduro One #1 - Bad Endbach (*DE*)
27.: Mad East Enduro - Altenberg/ Erzgebirge (*DE*) http://www.madmission.de/


*Juli:*
04.-05.: EES #3 - Sölden (AUT)
04.-05.: Enduro One #2 - Wildschönau (AUT)
11.-12.: TT #3 - Breitenbrunn (*DE*)
18.-19.: SSES #4 - Samerberg (*DE*)
18.-19.: EWS #4 - Samoens, France – Tribe Events (FRA)
25.-26.: EES #4 - 3-Länder-Enduro (ITA/AUT/SUI)
29.-2.: TT #4 - Kronplatz (ITA)

*August:*
01.-02.: SSES #5 - Schöneck (*DE*)
01.-02.: EWS #5 - Crested Butte, USA – Big Mountain Enduro (USA)
08.-09.: EWS #6 - Whistler, Canada – Crankworx (CAN)
08.-09.: Enduro One #3 - Dünsberg/Biebertal (*DE*)
7.-9.: Trek Bike Attack - Vaz/Obervaz (CH) - Rennen mit Massenstart - http://www.trek-bike-attack.com/home.html
22.-23.: Enduro One #4 - Ochsenkopf (*DE*)

*September:*
05.-06.: EES #5 - Paganella (ITA)
05.-06.: Enduro One #5 - Wipperfürth (*DE*)
13.: Easyphone Cup #4 - Amay (BEL)
11.-13.: TT #5 - Lenzerheide (CH)
20.: Easyphone Cup #5 (incl. LUX-Meisterschaft) Neupré (BEL)
19.-20.: EES #6 - to be announced (ESP)
19.-20.: SSES #6 - Leogang/Saalbach-Hinterglemm (AUT)
19.-20. Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2015 #3 - Delémont - Jura (CH)
26.-27.: EWS #7 - Zona Zero Ainsa-Sobrarbe, Spain – Enduro Festival Zona Zero  (ESP)

*Oktober:*
03.-04.: EWS #8 - Finale Ligure, Italy – Superenduro (ITA)
18.: Easyphone Cup #6 - Mont l'enclus (BEL)
17.-18.: Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2015 #4 - Castelbuono - Sicily (ITA)

*Legende:*
EWS - Enduro World Series: Die erste Liga im MTB-Enduro, die härtesten Rennen, das höchste Niveau. Kürt am Ende der Saison den MTB-Weltmeister. Dennoch kann jeder mitfahren (Lizenz Kaufen & frühzeitig um Platz bewerben). Unterschiedliches Reglement je nach Austragungsort.
http://www.enduroworldseries.com/

EES - European Enduro Series: Europaweite Serie mit durchmischtem Niveau und Strecken.
http://www.enduroseries.eu/en/?p=284&

TT - Trailtrophy: Serie im deutschsprachigen Raum, Rennen mit viel Betreuung in sehr entspannter Atmosphäre und meist flowigen Strecken. Gut für Anfänger geeignet.
http://www.trailtrophy.eu/

Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2015 - Europäische Serie, mittleres Niveau - meist ohne Training.
http://www.bluegrasseagle.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=185&Itemid=1316

Easyphone Cup - Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet. Gute Gelegenheit, Martin Maes aus nächster Nähe zu betrachten. http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/competitions

Enduro One - neue Serie in Deutschland: http://enduro-one.com/service/newsletterbeitraege/170-deine-saison-2015.html

SSES - Specialized SRAM Enduro Series - Deutsche Serie auf mittlerem Niveau - http://www.enduroseries.net/de/?p=283&


----------



## S.F. (23. Oktober 2014)

Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geil,- vielen Dank!


----------



## strandi (26. Oktober 2014)

Top  
Aber wo hast Du denn die Daten für die EES gefunden? Die habe ich nämlich auch schon gesucht...


----------



## *Souly* (26. Oktober 2014)

http://velomotion.de/2014/10/die-renntermine-der-european-enduro-series-2015/

da z.B.


----------



## rider. (26. Oktober 2014)

*Unterschied European Enduro Serie und Specialized Sram Enduro Series*

sorry, etwas offtopic aber keinen thread wert:

kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen der european enduro serie und der specialized/sram enduro serie erklären?
hab ein bischen nachgelesen, aber die scheinen ein ziemlich identisches Reglement und Kategorien zu haben etc.

Ist der einzige wirkliche unterschied, dass bei der European Serie mehr Länder "dabei" sind? (Nebst AT/DE/IT auch SLO/SUI)
oder ist da sonst noch ein grosser unterschied? (teilnehmerfeld?, "vibe?" )


----------



## Trailst4R (27. Oktober 2014)

@rider. Ich konnte nebst dem Namen keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. Treuchtlingen zum Beispiel war letztes jahr noch SSES und ist dieses Jahr im Rahmen der EES ausgetragen worden.


----------



## tzei (27. Oktober 2014)

rider. schrieb:


> *Unterschied European Enduro Serie und Specialized Sram Enduro Series*
> 
> sorry, etwas offtopic aber keinen thread wert:
> 
> ...


 
Die Specialized Sram Enduro Serie (SSES) konzentriert sich mehr auf den deutschsprachigen Raum und dient in der Amateur Kategorie ebenfalls als Einstieg in den Enduro Sport. Die European Enduro Serie (EES) sollte das Bindeglied zwischen der Worldserie und den vielen Serien in den diversen europäischen Länder darstellen. In der 1. Saison ist dies meiner Meinung nach noch nicht ganz gelungen. Da die top Fahrer aus Frankreich und Italien mit einzelnen Ausnahmen der Serie fern blieben. Vieleicht sind auch deshalb die Austragungsorte 2015 deutlich internationaler angesiedelt. Bis auf Treuchtlingen waren die Strecken der EES auch ziemlich anspruchsvoll und die Stage deutlich länger als bei der SSES. Der Veranstalter sollte vieleicht auch die Preisgelder anpassen um eine klare Differenzierung zu machen und die Top-Fahrer aus Europa anzuziehen.
Gerade in der Amateur Kategorie spielt aber vielmehr der geografische Aspekt eine Rolle als die Serie. Man darf gespannt sein wie sich die EES ausserhalb vom deutschsprachigen Raum entwickelt und vermarkten kann. Beim abgesagten Rennen in Maribor (SLO) waren beispielsweise sehr wenige Anmeldungen eingegangen und nur gerade 1 Teilnehmer aus Slowenien am Start obwohl auch die Slowenen viele Enduro Fahrer haben.

Diese oder nächste Woche sollten auch die Termine für die SSES veröffentlich werden.. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## tzei (28. Oktober 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com schrieb:


> Außerdem wird in Kirchberg/Tyrol (AUT) am 20+21/06/2015 die Europäische Meisterschaft ausgetragen



Da können wir ebenfalls gespannt sein


----------



## brownbear (2. November 2014)

Weiß denn jemand wann die Termine für die SSES rauskommen? Im Internet findet man diesbezüglich leider garnichts


----------



## tzei (3. November 2014)

Laut meiner Anfrage an den Veranstalter sollten die Termine diese Woche erscheinen. Beim durchstöbern des Internets bin ich auf folgende Termine gestossen der SSES:

12. Juni - 14. Juni 2015 Bike Festival Willingen mit SSES:
http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/event-highlights/specialized-sram-enduro-series.html

27. Juni - 28. Juni 2015 KitzAlpBike Festival mit SSES:
http://www.kitzbuehel.com/de/events...19.+kitzalpbike+mountainbike+festival_te39168

Gut möglich, dass auch das Bike Festival am Gardasee vom 1. - 3. Mai einen Stop beinhaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (5. November 2014)

05.-06.09.2015 - Enduro One, Wipperfürth


----------



## SiK (15. November 2014)

So ich habe mal aufgeräumt! Im Moment scheint es ja noch sehr ruhig zu sein, sind wohl alle am organisieren 

Bei der SSES und Enduro One warte ich mal noch bis es Termine von offizieller Seite gibt.


----------



## SiK (29. November 2014)

Edit 29/11/14: Shimano Epic Enduro hinzugefügt. Neben der Transvesubienne wohl das härteste Eintagesrennen, das man sich gönnen kann  Anmeldungen live: http://www.active.com/orlargues-fr/cycling/mountain-biking-races/shimano-epic-enduro-2015


----------



## Gummiadler (29. November 2014)

Des wird doch alles total unübersichtlich hier... Was is denn mit dem anderen Enduro-Rennen Thread?? Hier mal noch ne Veranstaltung die ich in dem anderen Thread gepostet habe.

Link


----------



## Trailst4R (30. November 2014)

Nur, dass dieser Thread schon immer hier war und auch im richtigen Unterforum ist


----------



## Gummiadler (30. November 2014)

Wird halt der andere gelöscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (3. Dezember 2014)

SSES 2015

#1 18.04./19.04.2015 Treuchtlingen (GER)
#2 02.05./03.05.2015 Riva del Garda (ITA)
#3 13.06./14.06.2015 Willingen (GER)
#4 18.07./19.07.2015 Samerberg (GER)
#5 01.08./02.08.2015 Schöneck (GER)
#6 19.09./20.09.2015 Leogang/Saalbach-Hinterglemm (AUT)


----------



## Christian83 (9. Dezember 2014)

Total gut das so viele Rennen in Deutschland sind.


----------



## *Souly* (9. Dezember 2014)

Bluegrass Enduro Tour 2015

09 May
Glencoe - Scotland - UK

13/14 June
Vallée d'Aure - Pyrenees – France

19/20 September
Delémont - Jura – Switzerland

17/18 October
Castelbuono - Sicily – Italy

https://www.facebook.com/1130415820...19179.113041582039434/892427684100816/?type=1


----------



## moparisti (9. Dezember 2014)

Leider sind die Vogesen nichtmehr dabei.


----------



## Haukejunior (10. Dezember 2014)

Kann einer die restlichen Daten oben aktualisieren? Danke schonmal


----------



## strandi (10. Dezember 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Kann einer die restlichen Daten oben aktualisieren? Danke schonmal


Aktualisierte Termine findest Du hier: http://bikecalendar.eu/search.php?category=MTB&sub=Enduro

Die Termine für die Enduro Mediterraneo Serie in Griechenland stehen übrigens auch schon fest.
*MINI Enduro – 15th March – Chalkida
Round 1 – 25th/26th April – Xanthi
Round 2 – 16th/17th May Steni, Evia
Round 3 – 13th/14th June – Oreokastro, Thessaloniki
Round 4 – 26th/27th October Pelion, Volos*
http://enduromediterraneo.com/


----------



## Haukejunior (10. Dezember 2014)

strandi schrieb:


> Aktualisierte Termine findest Du hier: http://bikecalendar.eu/search.php?category=MTB&sub=Enduro



Ich dachte aber dafür ist der Thread hier gedacht?


----------



## strandi (10. Dezember 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ich dachte aber dafür ist der Thread hier gedacht?


 Ach stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst...


----------



## Twenty-1 (11. Dezember 2014)

*Easyphone Cup 2015, Belgien*

15.03.15 - Easyphone Cup, Esneux/BEL
19.04.15 - Easyphone Cup, tbc/BEL
03.05.15 - Easyphone Cup, Maboge/BEL
13.09.15 - Easyphone Cup, Amay/BEL
20.09.15 - Easyphone Cup / LUX-Meisterschaft, Neupré/BEL
18.10.15 - Easyphone Cup, Mont l'enclus/BEL


----------



## Gummiadler (11. Dezember 2014)

7.8.2015 - 9.8.2015, Trek Bike Attack, 7078 Vaz/Obervaz Schweiz, http://www.trek-bike-attack.com/home.html,  Startgebühr mit Quali 120 CHF ohne Quali 90 CHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzei (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Trailtrophy gibt 2 weitere Daten bekannt!

TT Ort N.N./D 19. - 21. Juni 2015 (to be confirmed)
TT Kronplatz/ITA 29. Juli - 2. August 2015


----------



## *Souly* (15. Dezember 2014)

Enduro One 2015:

20./21.06.2015 Bad Endbach
04./05.07.2015 Wildschönau (Österreich)
08./09.08.2015 Dünsberg/Biebertal
22./23.08.2015 Ochsenkopf
05./06.09.2015 Wipperfürth (Saisonfinale mit Serien-Siegerehrung)

http://enduro-one.com/service/newsletterbeitraege/170-deine-saison-2015.html

Tante Edit sagt: Mad East enduro ist am Wochenende *26.06 bis 28.06.2015*. Ich tippe mal auf den Samstag.

http://www.madmission.de/newsletter/newsletter-ordner/newsletter-042014/


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Dezember 2014)

moparisti schrieb:


> Leider sind die Vogesen nichtmehr dabei.



Das mit der Bluegrass ist etwas intransparent, aber war das nicht letztes Jahr auch schon so, dass es bei der Bluegrass Serie eine Unterscheidung gab zw. der - ich nennen sie mal - "Pofi"-Serie, die neben den Vogesen eben auch in Schottland, Irland, Italien stattgefunden hat, und der lokalen "Jedermann"-Serie, die nur in den Vogesen stattgefunden hat?

Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass die Termine für die "Jedermann"-Rennen noch genannt werden. Da war die Anmeldung für dieses Jahr auch erst im Februar 2014 offen.

Weiß jemand mehr?

EDIT: auf der Bluegrass Enduro Tour Facebook-Seite gibt es unter diesem Beitrag den folgenden Kommentar von den Bluegrass Organisatoren:
_Une seule date en France oui. Après de belles saisons en Alsace - Vosges nous avons décidé de faire vivre l'experience du Bluegrass Enduro Tour à d'autres régions et pays. Mais les courses locales continueront à vivre sous une autre forme sans nul doute._

Mein schwaches Schul-Französisch sagt mir, dass die Bluegrass Organisatoren dieses Jahr keine Rennen im Elsass anbieten, dass diese Events aber "ohne Zweifel in anderer Form" fortgeführt werden. Ist halt die Frage wo man davon erfährt...


----------



## XXXDriver (20. Dezember 2014)

Zur der Bluegrass Enduro Tour in den Vogesen hab ich mal etwas recherchiert und bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen:
http://www.active.com/search?keywor...ategory=Activities&daterange=All+future+dates

Anscheinend werden die Veranstaltungen jetzt von Cannondale fortgeführt. Ich konnte aber jetzt noch keine genauren Infos finden über die Tour.


----------



## moparisti (22. Dezember 2014)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Zur der Bluegrass Enduro Tour in den Vogesen hab ich mal etwas recherchiert und bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen:
> http://www.active.com/search?keywords=cannondale enduro&location=Mannheim, BW&category=Activities&daterange=All future dates
> 
> Anscheinend werden die Veranstaltungen jetzt von Cannondale fortgeführt. Ich konnte aber jetzt noch keine genauren Infos finden über die Tour.



Tatsache

http://enduro-mtb.com/neue-rennserie-in-frankreich-die-cannondale-enduro-tour-2015/


----------



## SiK (2. Januar 2015)

So habe alles aktualisiert, vielen herzlichen Dank allen die Termine zusammengetragen haben!

Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte von der Enduro One von letztem Jahr? Organisatorisch durchwachsen? Die Atmosphäre? Wie waren die Strecken und der konditionelle Anspruch?

@*Souly* : Wo findet die Mad East statt? Konnte da keine Ortsangabe finden.


----------



## *Souly* (2. Januar 2015)

Hmm ich gehe mal davon aus das es wieder bei Altenberg/ Erzgebirge ist.


----------



## p3dalritter (3. Januar 2015)

Hey Servus,

ich überleg mir auch dieses Jahr mal bei einem Endurorennen mitzufahren. Hab mal die Trailtrophy, Enduro One und SSES Termine zur besseren Übersicht in ein Excel gepackt:

https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=9423C26B06EFCB4C!26608&app=Excel&authkey=!AEhe9b54uMaHru4

Ich such auch noch Gleichgesinnte und Trainingspartner aus dem Raum Frankfurt am Main.


----------



## Twenty-1 (4. Januar 2015)

p3dalritter schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab mal die Trailtrophy, Enduro One und SSES Termine *zur besseren Übersicht* in ein Excel gepackt:
> [...]



Wie übersichtlich brauchst Du das denn?  Noch besser als @SiK kann man es doch kaum machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3dalritter (4. Januar 2015)

Ach, da steigt doch niemand durch 

Ne, Spaß bei Seite - ich bin echt dankbar für diesen Thread (danke @SiK !!)  Und es war ja auch nicht als Kritik gemeint. Für mich als absoluten Noob was das Thema angeht hat es einfach geholfen das nochmal anders zusammenzutragen. Und ich dacht vielleicht hilft es sonst auch noch jemandem.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (6. Januar 2015)

Ist schon was raus zur Enduro DM dieses Jahr?


----------



## Twenty-1 (16. Januar 2015)

Die Anmeldung für den Easyphone Cup ist ab heute möglich. 
Infos hier: www.bikebrigade.de/anmeldung-fuer-den-enduro-easyphone-cup-2015-in-belgien-offen

Es gibe eine kleine Änderung bei den Terminen. Die belgische und luxemburger Enduro-Meisterschaft wird in Amay ausgetragen. Weggefallen ist das Rennen in Neupré am 20.09., dafür kam das Rennen Ende August (30.08.) neu hinzu.

15.03.2015 – Esneux (Parc du Mary)
19.04.2015 – Baraque de Fraiture
03.05.2015 – Maboge
30.08.2015 – Flémalle (Centre sportif – Rue du Beau Site)
13.09.2015 – Amay (BEL- und LUX-Meisterschaft)
18.10.2015 – Mont de l’Enclus


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Januar 2015)

Als Ergänzung zu der Cannondale Enduro Tour gäbe es noch dieses Event am 6./7. Juni in den Vogesen:
http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/article-43413726.html


----------



## Christian83 (17. Januar 2015)

06. - 07.06. ist Enduro Deutsche Meisterschaft in Altenau (Harz)!


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Januar 2015)

Das Endurorennen ist aber nur am Sonntag und geht in keinerlei Wertung ein. Also denke ich nicht das es eine Meisterschaft ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian83 (17. Januar 2015)

Laut Mountainbikefreunde Oberharz schon! Und die sollten es wissen. Der Verein ist Ausrichter der Meisterschaft!


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Januar 2015)

Ok vielleicht habe ich mich vertan. Weißt du schon ab wann man sich anmelden kann?


----------



## Christian83 (17. Januar 2015)

Nein, es sollen aber bald News über die Homepage kommen. Kann dann wieder was hier rein schreiben.


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Januar 2015)

Mad East Challenge 500 26.-28.06.2015

http://madmission.de/


----------



## BastiEnduro (17. Januar 2015)

Enduro de l'Amblève  10.05. http://randobang.blogspot.de/


----------



## chris29 (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Es ist richtig, die Enduro DM wird am 6. und 7. Juni 2015 in Altenau stattfinden. Parallel dazu findet aber auch das Rennen um die Hobbymeisterschaft statt. Die Veranstaltung geht über 2 Tage, wobei am Samstag das Training und der Prolog stattfindet, und am Sonntag das eigentliche Endurorennen mit ca. 8-9 Stages. Den genauen Programmablauf, Klasseneinteilung usw. bekommt Ihr ab spätestens Mitte Februar auf unserer Seite (www.mountainbike.harz.de) zu lesen. Dort gibt es dann auch den Link zur Anmeldung. Bitte habt noch ein wenig Geduld


----------



## tzei (19. Januar 2015)

Weiss zufällig jemand um welche *Uhrzeit* sich das Anmeldefenster für die Bluegrass Serie öffnet? Sollte morgen soweit sein.... Meines Wissens war das letztes Jahr sehr schnell ausverkauft.


----------



## Christian83 (20. Januar 2015)

chris29 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> Es ist richtig, die Enduro DM wird am 6. und 7. Juni 2015 in Altenau stattfinden. Parallel dazu findet aber auch das Rennen um die Hobbymeisterschaft statt. Die Veranstaltung geht über 2 Tage, wobei am Samstag das Training und der Prolog stattfindet, und am Sonntag das eigentliche Endurorennen mit ca. 8-9 Stages. Den genauen Programmablauf, Klasseneinteilung usw. bekommt Ihr ab spätestens Mitte Februar auf unserer Seite (www.mountainbike.harz.de) zu lesen. Dort gibt es dann auch den Link zur Anmeldung. Bitte habt noch ein wenig Geduld


 Findet das ganze 16. Harzer Mountainbike Event am 06./07.06 statt?


----------



## HolgerST (1. Februar 2015)

Laut der Internet Seite von Altenau. Stimmt es


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2015)

Cannondale Enduro Tour war nach ca. 10min schon voll oder bedeutet 'on hold' einfach nur überlastet? 

Naja, bisher hat es bei mir für Dié und Guebwiller gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. Februar 2015)

OK, neben 'on hold' gibt es auch den Status 'ausverkauft', fängt bei den ersten Rennen jetzt an...


----------



## Gp1 (11. Februar 2015)

Jop, hier hats auch nur für Die Saint und Guebwiller gereicht. 
Also wer was für Dabo, Belfort oder Mollau abzugeben hat. Ich würde mich anbieten


----------



## Trailst4R (12. Februar 2015)

Dabo bin ich dabei


----------



## xeitto (12. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Kategorien Open und Race bei der Cannondale Tour erklären? Hab nix dazu gefunden und es gibt beide Varianten mit und ohne Lizenz....


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Februar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Kategorien Open und Race bei der Cannondale Tour erklären? Hab nix dazu gefunden und es gibt beide Varianten mit und ohne Lizenz....




auf der Seite steht:


> *Open category:*
> An open category is opened on 3 event: Dabo, Mollau and Saint Dié. 50 places are available per event to discover 50% of the stage and liaisons without timing system. Registration is opened until 15 years old. Same rules as the race.



ganz logisch ist es aber - insbesondere 'mit Lizenz' - aus meiner Sicht auch nicht,
aber das hat vielleicht versicherungs-technische Gründe, dass man entweder Lizenz oder Attest braucht, egal in welcher Kategorie

mir scheint es so, als wäre die Open Kategorie für Leute, die Enduro mal ausprobieren wollen,
aber keinen Wert auf ihre Zeiten legen

hört sich komisch an, ist aber wohl so 

Vorteil für den Veranstalter: weniger Timing-Equipment = weniger Kosten und Aufwand, trotzdem zahlende Teilnehmer


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Februar 2015)

Andere Frage:
versteht einer was da gerade auf der Facebook Seite der Cannondale Enduro Tour (CET) abgeht
die bieten dort an, dass man seine Plätze handeln, tauschen kann etc.
aber es scheint etwas chaotisch

(gibt es einen eigenen Thread für die CET? habe keinen gefunden, vielleicht ollten wir das Thema dort weiter diskutieren)


----------



## Alex_37 (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
möchte tauschen: Habe einen Startplatz in Molau (Race) und möchte einen in Belfort (Race)


----------



## moparisti (12. Februar 2015)

Falls jemand einen oder mehrere Startpätze für Dabo abzugeben hat bitte melden.


----------



## heintz1 (13. Februar 2015)

...auch unsere östlichen Nachbarn racen Enduro... teils unmittelbar an der Grenze zu D: http://www.enduroserie.cz/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (14. Februar 2015)

Das Mad East Enduro Rennen geht in diesem Jahr über zwei Tag.

Die Einschreibung ist ab 1. März offen.

http://madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/


----------



## xeitto (18. Februar 2015)

Ich habe einen Startplatz für die Cannondale Enduro Tour Saint-Die, Category OPEN 13-14. September, abzugeben. Jmd. Interesse?

http://www.cannondale-endurotour.com/de/saint-die/


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Februar 2015)

xeitto schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Startplatz für die Cannondale Enduro Tour Saint-Die, Category OPEN 13-14. September, abzugeben. Jmd. Interesse?
> 
> http://www.cannondale-endurotour.com/de/saint-die/



ja @LasseCreutz, ein Freund von mir meldet sich bei Dir!


----------



## *Souly* (20. Februar 2015)

Es gibt einen weiteren Trail Trophy Stop im Harz am 20.06 St. Andreasberg und 21.06 Braunlage.

https://www.facebook.com/1470988620...33966.147098862019409/881568225239132/?type=1


----------



## moe92 (23. Februar 2015)

Hatte jemand von euch auch Probleme bei der Anmeldung von Treuchtlingen? 
Bin vor Jahren schon in WiBe mitgefahren, also wollte ich mich einfach wieder einloggen. Da ich mein PW vergessen habe, habe auf Passwort zuschicken gedrückt, aber keine Mail erhalten. 
Danach wollte ich mich mit einer anderen Email neu registrieren, was aber einfach nicht funktioniert. Am Ende kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung: "Für eine Rennanmeldung ist ein Nutzer-Account notwendig.". Aber diesen erstelle ich ja gerade, deswegen macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn  Weiß jemand was ich tun muss? Racement habe ich schon kontaktiert, mal sehen, wann die sich melden...


----------



## Nukem49 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte die Anmeldung ist erst ab dem 24.02. / 17:00 Uhr möglich. Vielleicht liegts daran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe92 (23. Februar 2015)

Das würde Sinn machen, danke! Aber trotzdem komisch, dass dann die Registrierung trotzdem nicht funktioniert..


----------



## SiK (23. Februar 2015)

Update: Trailtrophy Harz aktualisiert, SSES Termine eingetragen, danke an @flippy-dick


----------



## strandi (23. Februar 2015)

*80/20 Enduro Serie in Norwegen*
http://80twenty.no/no/sesong_20151/
Nesbyen 23-24.Mai
Traktor Bikepark 6-7.Juni 
Sogndal 27-28.Juni
Oslo  15-16.August 
Oppdal 29-30.August 

*Santa Cruz Enduro Series in Finland*
http://www.mtb-enduro.net/
3.5 Lämmittelykisa, Meri-Teijo
16.-17.5 SM#1, Messilä (Hissitön)
13.-14.6 SM#2, Himos (Hissitön)
31.7-1.8(La) SM#3, Levi
22.-23.8 SM#4, Tahkovuori
19.9 / 19-20.9 SM#5, Sappee


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. März 2015)

das Mad East ist schon ausgebucht... heftig


----------



## chris29 (17. März 2015)

Moin Gemeinde!
Hier mal der Anmeldelink zur Deutschen Meisterschaft am 6. & 7. Juni in Altenau:www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20150607701702


----------



## Hockdrik (17. März 2015)

Falls jemand noch Plätze für die Cannondale Enduro Tour zu vergeben hat:
- ich suche zwei Startplätze Männer ohne Lizenz für Guebwiller
- und drei für Dabo


----------



## Alex_37 (8. April 2015)

Tausch Cannondale-Endurotour:
Biete: Molau am 17.5.15 (1 x race, 1 x open)
Suche: Belfort am 19.4.15 (1 x race)
Bitte nur Tauschangebote.


----------



## Cube99 (17. April 2015)

Suche Startplatz für die Trailtrophy in Latsch, bitte melden wenn jemand was hat


----------



## Hockdrik (28. August 2015)

mangels Resonanz gelöscht


----------



## Alex_37 (8. September 2015)

Biete Startplatz in Saint Die am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (23. Oktober 2015)

es gibt noch ein letztes Enduro-Rennen in diesem Jahr 
Am *22.11.2015* im beglischen Bois des Reves. Nähere Infos zu dem Rennen gibt es hier:
www.bikebrigade.de/es1-letztes-enduro-rennen-des-jahres-in-bois-des-reves-bel


----------

